# My summer vacation in Italy with mommy & daddy!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Last Saturday we returned from our vacation in Italy! We had a wonderful time there with wonderful sunny and warm weather. 

Only the ride to get there had been very long and hard this year. Traffic was too busy with much traffic congestion :OMG!:.

Anyway, we made a few pics I wanted to share with you:









On our way...









The hotel with a nice yard for Ullana!









A welcome present









View from our balcony









Hubby with Ulli









The beach


















Relaxing at the beach


















Dis is ma froggy boat!


















Mommy & Me!









Me in ma comfwy stroller



























Mommy & Daddy 









On our way back in the mountains

Hope you enjoyed watching them!

Alexandra & Ullana :wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What a lovely vacation! Glad you had fun!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa, thank you for the Italian visit! Your baby looks like she thoroughly enjoyed her coco-bella holiday! You & Sven look adorable & rested! I know you tanked up some sunshine for the coming fall days! Little Ullana looks right at home on the beach. Isn't it funny how the pups take to the beach!
How is Nessie---did they miss each other?
Did you make the big Italian meet-up w/D.I. in Sienna? I do hope to go one of these years!
Sending you big love & thanks again for the beautiful visit.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a beautiful place for a peaceful vacation. Thank you for posting the pictures. Ullana on the froggy float is too cute for words.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your pictures are beautiful. It looks like you has a wonderful time. Ullana is so adorable !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I almost missed this thread.:w00t: Alexandra - it looks like you, your DH and Ullana were in the lap of Italian luxury. What a beautiful hotel and setting. Looks so relaxing and serene. :wub::wub: I love it!! Where were you in Italy? It almost reminded me of when we went to Viarregio while on our trip to Florence a few years ago and went to one of the beach clubs. Love that look of all the chaises and blue umbrellas lined up. So glad you had a good time. :chili: Good to have you back too


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for Sharing. I am so glad you had a great visit.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

POOR underprivileged little Maltese.....never gets to go anywhere or do anything.....sniff sniff.....:faint:

WOW!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful pictures Alexa:wub:
Your baby is stunning (as usual  ):wub2:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like a little slice of heaven!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, what a beautiful vacation you had Ullana, it was nice of you to share with mommy and daddy. lol
I loved the pictures, but Ullana in the froggy boat is just soooooo precious:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow! Alexandra love your Italian vacation photos. Sven really knows how to spoil his girls and booked very luxurious accomodations. I know you all enjoyed the beach, the warm sunshine and the delish coffees. Glad you guys were able to relax and soak up some sun before your long winter sets in. Love you all so much. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ohhh la la. Nice trip and beautiful pics.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great pictures. Too many people on the beach for my own liking. I love to have the beach for myself. Lol. Love Ullana's boat.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what wonderful holiday picces, Ullana looked so happy...Next time we might have to sneak onboard!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

WOW! awesome vacation pics  you three sure had a fabulous time! I love Italy  Princess Ullana looks adorable on the froggy boat :wub: :wub: thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That looks like an amazing vacation!! Great pictures, thanks for sharing your vacation! Your pictures make me realize how bad I need a vacation!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

ckanen2n said:


> What a lovely vacation! Glad you had fun!


Thank you, Carole!



edelweiss said:


> Alexa, thank you for the Italian visit! Your baby looks like she thoroughly enjoyed her coco-bella holiday! You & Sven look adorable & rested! I know you tanked up some sunshine for the coming fall days! Little Ullana looks right at home on the beach. Isn't it funny how the pups take to the beach!
> How is Nessie---did they miss each other?
> Did you make the big Italian meet-up w/D.I. in Sienna? I do hope to go one of these years!
> Sending you big love & thanks again for the beautiful visit.


Sandi, thanks for your lovely comment! Yes, we really rested very well in Italy, like we always do there. It's so interesting how quickly Ullana got used to the beach life! Unfortunately we couldn't make it to the meet-up there, didn't know the exact dates. I think it took place a few weeks before. May be next year! 
Nessy was so happy and excited to welcome her cousin after being away for so long!!!
Lots of hugs back to you, Kitzi and Lisi!



Sylie said:


> What a beautiful place for a peaceful vacation. Thank you for posting the pictures. Ullana on the froggy float is too cute for words.


Haha, thanks Sylvia! Ullana in her froggy boat really had been an eyecatcher...! 



Furbabies mom said:


> Your pictures are beautiful. It looks like you has a wonderful time. Ullana is so adorable !


Many thanks, Deborah!



Snowbody said:


> I almost missed this thread.:w00t: Alexandra - it looks like you, your DH and Ullana were in the lap of Italian luxury. What a beautiful hotel and setting. Looks so relaxing and serene. :wub::wub: I love it!! Where were you in Italy? It almost reminded me of when we went to Viarregio while on our trip to Florence a few years ago and went to one of the beach clubs. Love that look of all the chaises and blue umbrellas lined up. So glad you had a good time. :chili: Good to have you back too


Oh yes, Sue! This hotel was such an excellent place to be! We were in Cattolica close to Rimini. Viarreggio is on the other side of the coast, also very beautiful there. We visited the other side in April this year and liked it, too. 
It's typical for Italy to line up all those chaises and umbrellas for the busy summer season in June, July and August. 
That's why we always travel in September first. It's so relaxing and calm then, not overcrowded.



TLR said:


> Great pics, thanks for Sharing. I am so glad you had a great visit.


Thank you, Tracey.



maggieh said:


> How wonderful!


:wub:



Malt Shoppe said:


> POOR underprivileged little Maltese.....never gets to go anywhere or do anything.....sniff sniff.....:faint:
> 
> WOW!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
A friend of mine uses to say: she's not spoiled - that's her life!!! 



fleurdelys said:


> Beautiful pictures Alexa:wub:
> Your baby is stunning (as usual  ):wub2:


Awwwww, many many thanks!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Love those pictures! I bet you had a great time. I would love to be a dog if it took me to places like that!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> Looks like a little slice of heaven!


Many thanks, Lydia! It's such a beautiful place down there. We've been there for 15 times!!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> wow, what a beautiful vacation you had Ullana, it was nice of you to share with mommy and daddy. lol
> I loved the pictures, but Ullana in the froggy boat is just soooooo precious:wub:


Thank you, Paula! Glad you liked the photos. I also love the one of her sitting in her boat, priceless! 



sassy's mommy said:


> Wow! Alexandra love your Italian vacation photos. Sven really knows how to spoil his girls and booked very luxurious accomodations. I know you all enjoyed the beach, the warm sunshine and the delish coffees. Glad you guys were able to relax and soak up some sun before your long winter sets in. Love you all so much. :wub:


 Pat, everything was perfect! Thanks so much. We all enjoyed the days and the fantastic weather, food, beach and ocean! Love you all, too! 



SammieMom said:


> Ohhh la la. Nice trip and beautiful pics.


Kandis, thanks so much!



MalteseJane said:


> Great pictures. Too many people on the beach for my own liking. I love to have the beach for myself. Lol. Love Ullana's boat.


Janine, it's quite full in the main season, September is really slow. The pictures show lots of umbrellas but not each one is occupied in this time. That's why we always travel in September. 

;2064010]Aww what wonderful holiday picces, Ullana looked so happy...Next time we might have to sneak onboard![/QUOTE]
Awww, come over Michelle! That would be so much fun!!! 



hoaloha said:


> WOW! awesome vacation pics  you three sure had a fabulous time! I love Italy  Princess Ullana looks adorable on the froggy boat :wub: :wub: thanks for sharing your pics!


Thanks, Marisa!



njdrake said:


> That looks like an amazing vacation!! Great pictures, thanks for sharing your vacation! Your pictures make me realize how bad I need a vacation!


Oh Jane, hope your vacation isn't too far away?! Any special plans yet?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa said:


> Thank you, Carole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures Alexa! Ullana looks like she just loved being in her little boat!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Alexa said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Carole!
> ...


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Your pictures are amazing. I love the one's in the froggy boat. And wasn't that nice of them to give your precious little fluff a welcome present.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

maltese#1fan said:


> Your pictures are amazing. I love the one's in the froggy boat. And wasn't that nice of them to give your precious little fluff a welcome present.


Oh yes, Karen, I was so relieved and happy we've found such a petfriendly hotel! Not every place welcomes dogs in that special way and I also loved she was accepted in the garden and at the pool. 
Glad you liked the photos!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I love your little girl Alexa----she would be welcome at my garden or pool every single day! She is lovely!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I love your little girl Alexa----she would be welcome at my garden or pool every single day! She is lovely!


Awwwww, that's too sweet of you, Sandi! I'm quite sure she'd love you all, too!

Hope we'll get to meet one day...! :w00t:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

That is so neat that you were able to take her. I just have to ask: How hard was it to go OUT with her?? Did you mainly leave her in your hotel when you were out? I have been thinking about that and wondering if it would be mean to bring her and then have to leave her in the room since you can't bring them into a lot of places.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

italianna82 said:


> That is so neat that you were able to take her. I just have to ask: How hard was it to go OUT with her?? Did you mainly leave her in your hotel when you were out? I have been thinking about that and wondering if it would be mean to bring her and then have to leave her in the room since you can't bring them into a lot of places.


Anna, we had the same concerns before we went there two years ago. So I started researching and asking in different hotels and beaches.
Fortunately we've found two nice hotels which offered to bring a small dog. 
Also at the beach we could bring her and she loved being with us all day long. 
Well, during dinner time she stayed in the hotel room for around an hour and after we went out in the city. Therefore I used a stroller or carrier and you can visit lots of places where dogs are allowed.

Additionally we always travel in the lower season (September) not in the main season so we never had any problems with her!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

That's really good to know. I know that I have family she can stay with in an emergency situation, but I would really hate to go places and leave her. I've been trying to find a beach house for next year (we go every year) and they are much harder to find now. But, I'm not leaving her home for two weeks. I'm determined. But, I am worried about going out to dinner and having to leave her. -- I'm already a worry worm and she's not even "home" until next week! LOL!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

italianna82 said:


> That's really good to know. I know that I have family she can stay with in an emergency situation, but I would really hate to go places and leave her. I've been trying to find a beach house for next year (we go every year) and they are much harder to find now. But, I'm not leaving her home for two weeks. I'm determined. But, I am worried about going out to dinner and having to leave her. -- I'm already a worry worm and she's not even "home" until next week! LOL!


I know what you're going through! The first year we travelled with her I felt exactly the same - was worried to leave her alone in the hotel room. But after two days she got used to it and waited into her bag sleeping until we returned. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you'll find a beach house for next year! :thumbsup:
That would be perfect!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

What a lucky little girl to be able to go on such a nice vacation!! I really enjoyed looking at your pictures! I've never seen so many umbrellas on a beach though. At our beaches in South Carolina, you see a good bit on certain beaches, but there's a lot of space without them and everyone can see the ocean, no matter where they sit. Still, I'd love to go on that same vacation one day. I would want to stay at that hotel also so Leila could go too and it looks like a nice place. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi there,

Just wanted to say I love your pics. Its like a maltese dream vacay story book


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Leila'sMommy said:


> What a lucky little girl to be able to go on such a nice vacation!! I really enjoyed looking at your pictures! I've never seen so many umbrellas on a beach though. At our beaches in South Carolina, you see a good bit on certain beaches, but there's a lot of space without them and everyone can see the ocean, no matter where they sit. Still, I'd love to go on that same vacation one day. I would want to stay at that hotel also so Leila could go too and it looks like a nice place. Thank you for sharing!


Thanks for your lovely words, Pam! I know what you mean about the beaches with all the umbrellas on it. Well, lots of beach villages have them in the summer season. I don't like it in the main season if it's too overcrowded and you can't move...! 
Hope you and Leila can go one day to enjoy a few relaxing days at a wonderful place!!! 



maltese manica said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to say I love your pics. Its like a maltese dream vacay story book


Thank you so much, Janene! It's definately a maltese dream to be accepted like a human baby!!! We love taking her with us - only then our vacation is complete! :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

These are some super fun photos, Alexandra :chili: thank u for taking us along through the pictures!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> These are some super fun photos, Alexandra :chili: thank u for taking us along through the pictures!


So glad you liked watching them, Kat! Hugs :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

My sista from another mista! :chili: There you are, Alexandra! Sorry I'm grave digging, but, finally getting back over to SM to check out Ullana's lovely vacation photos. :aktion033: You look gorgeous, Alexandra!!! :wub: Love the photo of you and hubby, you two are such a beautiful couple....inside and out! :heart: What a fabulous trip and hotel, you are just like hubby and myself and prefer to travel during low peak season to the beach, also. 

I never go to Laguna Beach during the summer, as, dogs aren't allowed during the day. It's also just too busy and not as much fun for our furbabies. I haven't told you, but, planning to go to Laguna Beach next month. It will be very quiet on the beach and dogs are allowed at all times. So, it's quite fun to walk and meet other doggy owners, too. I usually join up with the local "coffee club" on the beach with the other furbaby walkers. Are there many other dogs on the beach when you visit? I like to see lots of other furbabies when I travel, makes my day. Also, getting a restaurant table outdoors is much easier off season vs. peak. 

I looooved Ullana in her froggy boat! How cute!!! I'm sure you two were the prettiest girls on the beach! :cloud9: Is she a water baby? Does she like the ocean? Ullana looks so cute in her stroller. I bet she enjoys riding in it and getting lots of attention. What a gorgeous area to visit, thanks so much for sharing, Alexandra! Wish we lived closer, so, we could visit the beach together! :drinkup: All my love to you.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> My sista from another mista! :chili: There you are, Alexandra! Sorry I'm grave digging, but, finally getting back over to SM to check out Ullana's lovely vacation photos. :aktion033: You look gorgeous, Alexandra!!! :wub: Love the photo of you and hubby, you two are such a beautiful couple....inside and out! :heart: What a fabulous trip and hotel, you are just like hubby and myself and prefer to travel during low peak season to the beach, also.
> 
> I never go to Laguna Beach during the summer, as, dogs aren't allowed during the day. It's also just too busy and not as much fun for our furbabies. I haven't told you, but, planning to go to Laguna Beach next month. It will be very quiet on the beach and dogs are allowed at all times. So, it's quite fun to walk and meet other doggy owners, too. I usually join up with the local "coffee club" on the beach with the other furbaby walkers. Are there many other dogs on the beach when you visit? I like to see lots of other furbabies when I travel, makes my day. Also, getting a restaurant table outdoors is much easier off season vs. peak.
> 
> I looooved Ullana in her froggy boat! How cute!!! I'm sure you two were the prettiest girls on the beach! :cloud9: Is she a water baby? Does she like the ocean? Ullana looks so cute in her stroller. I bet she enjoys riding in it and getting lots of attention. What a gorgeous area to visit, thanks so much for sharing, Alexandra! Wish we lived closer, so, we could visit the beach together! :drinkup: All my love to you.


Thanks for checking in and watching my vacation pics, dear Suzi! We really spent a fabulous time there.
There're a few small dogs around on the beach but not too much. We bought the small rubber froggy for her because she isn't a 'water baby'. She hates getting wet paws and so we decided to get an own boat for her to be with us while bathing! :thumbsup:
Hope you'll have a wonderful and relaxing time in Laguna Beach next month! Will you take all your babies with you? 
Please take lots of pics from there! Can't wait to see them! Xoxo :wub:


----------

